# weechat wont compile



## nedry (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi I just tried to compile irc/weechat and I get the following errors:


```
root@compile-host:/usr/ports/irc # cd weechat


root@compile-host:/usr/ports/irc/weechat # make install
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/asciidoctor - found
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/asciidoctor - found
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/ruby27 - found
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on package: libiconv>=1.14_11 - found
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python3.7 - found
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on package: perl5>=5.32.r0<5.33 - found
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on shared library: libcurl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcurl.so)
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on shared library: libgcrypt.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.so)
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on shared library: libgnutls.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgnutls.so)
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on shared library: libgpg-error.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgpg-error.so)
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on shared library: libaspell.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libaspell.so)
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on shared library: liblua-5.2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/liblua-5.2.so)
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>   weechat-3.0.1 depends on shared library: libtcl86.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libtcl86.so)
===>  Configuring for weechat-3.0.1
===>  Performing out-of-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/irc/weechat/work/.build
CMake Warning (dev) at /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:426 (message):
  The package name passed to `find_package_handle_standard_args` (PkgConfig)
  does not match the name of the calling package (Python).  This can lead to
  problems in calling code that expects `find_package` result variables
  (e.g., `_FOUND`) to follow a certain pattern.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  cmake/FindPkgConfig.cmake:41 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
  cmake/FindPython.cmake:31 (include)
  src/plugins/CMakeLists.txt:103 (find_package)
This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.


-- Checking for module 'python-3.7-embed'
--   Package 'python-3.7-embed', required by 'virtual:world', not found
-- Checking for module 'python-3.7'
--   Found python-3.7, version 3.7
-- Could NOT find TCLTK (missing: TK_LIBRARY TK_INCLUDE_PATH)
-- Could NOT find TK (missing: TK_LIBRARY TK_INCLUDE_PATH)
-- Checking for one of the modules 'ncursesw'
CMake Error at doc/CMakeLists.txt:35 (message):
  Asciidoctor not found




-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/usr/ports/irc/weechat/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "/usr/ports/irc/weechat/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".
*** Error code 1


Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/irc/weechat
*** Error code 1


Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/irc/weechat
```

thanks
nedry


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks like an issue with your Python installation to me, what version is installed and does it provide Tk features?


----------



## nedry (Feb 2, 2021)

In the end I got it to compile by running `make config` and disabling TK, python an documentation.


----------

